# Forex Trading



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

Evening all,

Has anyone any experience in Forex trading?

I'm keen to learn the basics and wondered where the best sites were for free live charts etc.

Cheers


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

I would (and did) have a go with this one first before blowing money, it's a freebie simulator with real stocks and great for having a go on!

http://teamtraders.com


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

Thanks - I'll check it out.

I'm definitely going to spend a while on a practice account first.

Are you trading for cash now?


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm not, I tried it out of curiosity and was studying Business at university at the time, so it complimented my course to build a knowledge of it!

I think it would take a lot of commitment to make any real money out of it and the profit/loss fluctuates quite wildly when you deal with more money!


----------

